# Cycling Etiquette, Cycling shorts



## Philk (3 Apr 2010)

Hi Everyone,

after clocking up 22 very pleasurable miles last weekend, i thought i needed some paddingaround the seat area.

so went out and purchased a pair of lycra cycling shorts.

so the main question is briefs of commando under the shorts?

May sound like a silly question but wonder what is the correct etiquette.


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Apr 2010)

Commando is most comfy for me.


----------



## addictfreak (3 Apr 2010)

Commando, its the only way.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Apr 2010)

No real etiquette, as such, 'tis more a question of comfort and personal choice.

Hope your shorts were black, though!


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2010)

Dayvo said:


> No real etiquette, as such, 'tis more a question of comfort and personal choice.
> 
> Hope your shorts were black, though!


I have a pair of red shorts and I don't "show" like them


----------



## wafflycat (3 Apr 2010)

Commando.


----------



## Chrisc (3 Apr 2010)

Commando for me! Might need two pairs for a while tho, till I decide on a new saddle for the road bike. Killing me!


----------



## djondjayvadas (3 Apr 2010)

Tried commando once, felt a bit dirty and deviant.


----------



## catalan chris (3 Apr 2010)

Certainly for longer rides or where you're in the saddle for more than a couple of hours, underpants are likely to irritate and rub - causing sores in the crevises at the very tops of your legs.

The majority of experienced riders will say commando + chamois cream on the undercarraige together with a religious regime of clean body and shorts for every ride...and you can't go wrong.

This definitely an area where prevention is better than cure.

Commando for me.


----------



## gavintc (3 Apr 2010)

djondjayvadas said:


> Tried commando once, felt a bit dirty and deviant.



I cannot imagine what you must wear under your swimming trunks if it feels deviant in cycle shorts.


----------



## Muddyfox (3 Apr 2010)

numbnuts said:


> I have a pair of red shorts and I don't "show" like them



A rolled up sock will do the trick 

Another vote for Commando

Simon


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2010)

Commando is usually best to minimise the number of seams to chafe!


----------



## Garz (3 Apr 2010)

I used to wear skimpy man briefs until I too realised everyone went commando.


----------



## leveret (3 Apr 2010)

Comfort issues aside, I can't imagine that VPL below cycling shorts could *ever* be a good look


----------



## Steve Austin (3 Apr 2010)

Only ever the cycling shorts


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2010)

I'm too lazy to always wash my shorts so I usually wear boxer shorts underneath. I can't stand not being able to go out for a ride because the lycra is in the wash. That was more of a necessity when I only had one pair of cycling shorts though.


----------



## Muddyfox (3 Apr 2010)

You have to wash them ? 

Simon


----------



## kewb (4 Apr 2010)

you can wear cycling underwear which adds extra padding 
if im going 50+ miles i wear both no problem .


----------



## psmiffy (4 Apr 2010)

Always nothing (I hate the term commando) what is the point - the only point of wearing underwear is not to soil the top clothes - or a little bit of modesty if you are in the habit of wearing short skirts or see through 


_Quote:_
_Originally Posted by *djondjayvadas* __

_
_Tried commando once, felt a bit dirty and deviant. _

_I cannot imagine what you must wear under your swimming trunks if it feels deviant in cycle shorts._ 

I have observed recently (do not ask) the tendency for men to wear underpants under their swimming trunks and often shorts over the lot -taking modesty to extremes!


----------



## andy_wrx (5 Apr 2010)

Muddyfox's avatar...







Now d'you think _she's _wearing underpants under her shorts ?

What would she look like !?!




Cycling shorts have a chamois pad inside. They're designed to be worn without underwear, to not bunch up, rub or chafe whilst riding a bike.
Underpants, whether they be cheap nylon Y-fronts or expensive YSL briefs, are not; they're designed to be worn underneath your trousers whilst walking or sitting at a desk.

It's fine to wear underwear under baggy MTB shorts - but that underwear is cycling shorts, not Y-fronts...


----------



## Globalti (5 Apr 2010)

Since the OP is just starting out, take heed of the advice to keep the undercarriage clean - a good lather and soap in that daily shower to keep the spots and boils away.


----------



## gbb (5 Apr 2010)

Jeez...i've never suffered chaffing, boils, sores or pestilence whatever i wear !!

Up until last year i didnt even own a pair of padded shorts, just leggings or unpadded shorts for me, underpants always worn as well. Rides of anything up to 80 miles, underpants have never given me a problem.

Maybe i'm lucky ?


----------



## snorri (5 Apr 2010)

gbb said:


> Maybe i'm lucky ?


You are not alone.


----------



## madguern (5 Apr 2010)

always been told to go commando due to the chamois pad !


----------



## rusky (5 Apr 2010)

If you go commando on your commute, remember to take underwear for work


----------



## cyberknight (6 Apr 2010)

djondjayvadas said:


> Tried commando once, felt a bit dirty and deviant.



Yeah Baby !!!


Commando or i get serious chaving, in winter i wear a pair of leggings over the top of the shorts.And hate sitting in a soggy pair all day at work.

If commando does not suit then you can get cycling pants that are padded to wear under normal shorts.link below 

http://www.google.co.uk/products?hl...ed+cycle+pants&price2=30.00&show=li&scoring=p


----------



## cyberknight (6 Apr 2010)

gbb said:


> Jeez...i've never suffered chaffing, boils, sores or pestilence whatever i wear !!
> 
> Up until last year i didnt even own a pair of padded shorts, just leggings or unpadded shorts for me, underpants always worn as well. Rides of anything up to 80 miles, underpants have never given me a problem.
> 
> Maybe i'm lucky ?



I could do a size of package joke but i resist the tempation....


----------



## Mark_Robson (6 Apr 2010)

A PVC studded thong does it for me. 
Seriously though commando is the way to go. I bought some Aldi cycling underwear and although good they are just another layer to absorb sweat.


----------



## Moodyman (6 Apr 2010)

I wear nothing underneath but wash the area religiously and apply petroleum jelly for longer rides.

But I wear a pair of baggy shorts over the cycling shorts. Helps keep the jewels out of public view.


----------



## djondjayvadas (6 Apr 2010)

I have my under carriage first cleansed with bamboo leaves, then talced and finally lubricated on commute days.

All by Brazilian woodsmen.


----------



## Fnaar (6 Apr 2010)

Moodyman said:


> I wear nothing underneath but *wash the area religiously* and apply petroleum jelly for longer rides.



Is that kind of washing in a cross formation? 
I wore undies under my cycling gear for a number of years, and now do without. It is a bit more comfy, but then I never had any chaffing probs anyway


----------



## amnesia (9 Apr 2010)

Command + cycling shorts + a pair of baggy (ish) football shorts over the top for me.


----------



## wafflycat (9 Apr 2010)

cyberknight said:


> *Commando or i get serious chaving*, in winter i wear a pair of leggings over the top of the shorts.And hate sitting in a soggy pair all day at work.



You get accosted by bands of tattooed youths in dressed head to foot in mock Burberry check clothing? Just because you wear underpants? May I suggest relocating from where you live to somewhere nicer?


----------



## Harbornite (9 Apr 2010)

wafflycat said:


> You get accosted by bands of tattooed youths in dressed head to foot in mock Burberry check clothing? Just because you wear underpants? May I suggest relocating from where you live to somewhere nicer?


----------



## andy_wrx (9 Apr 2010)

The usual mis-spelling is _chaffing_, not _chaving_, new one on me too !


----------



## ACS (9 Apr 2010)

Commando


----------



## Philk (9 Apr 2010)

Looks like Commando is the way to go, with a pair of baggy shorts over the top. 
At least until i loose some weight, as i said to the LBS chappy I wont be wearing them on their own unless they can supply a wide load sticker...

one stange thig though, since ive been cycling, although getting fitter and getting an inproved recovery time, I seem to be putting on weight , not loosing it.....why?....Why?...Why?


----------



## andy_wrx (10 Apr 2010)

Muscle !

Don't worry about your weight, it's your shape that matters - try measuring your waist and watch that come down ?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Apr 2010)

I used to go commando all of the time, 24/7, until it suddenly occcurred to me

'What if I have a wet fart??'.

Boxerbreifs for me now.

I have no cycling shorts, but if I did, I'd still wear something underneath like a pair of leggings or similar (I feel the cold easily you sssssee).


----------



## Simba (13 Apr 2010)

Philk said:


> Looks like Commando is the way to go, with a pair of baggy shorts over the top.
> At least until i loose some weight, as i said to the LBS chappy I wont be wearing them on their own unless they can supply a wide load sticker...
> 
> one stange thig though, since ive been cycling, although getting fitter and getting an inproved recovery time, I seem to be putting on weight , not loosing it.....why?....Why?...Why?



Ive put on a stone since last year when I took it back up. I was very thin, but now my legs are very muscular and strong.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Apr 2010)

All you have to do now is take up rowing so that your muscular legs can be complemented by a stronger upper body!

Or something like.


----------



## rusky (13 Apr 2010)

Anyone know why the logo on Endura liners is reflective 

It's a bit like having a reflective CK logo on your Y fronts!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Apr 2010)

I beleive it's a way of secretly communicating with others so that they know you are a Dogger and mean business!!
You need to jiggle about a bit using a form of Morse Code with it. Only other Doggers will know this.

Sorry, I'll get me coat.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Apr 2010)

...Either that or I had one VERY bizzarre dream last night!!


----------



## Simba (14 Apr 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> All you have to do now is take up rowing so that your muscular legs can be complemented by a stronger upper body!
> 
> Or something like.



I swim and hump the missus for that


----------



## Jambon (14 Apr 2010)

commando all the way! It's the only way to travel with the chamois padding in the leggins. 

My girlfriend is often quite disturbed when i put them on first thing in the morning though! haha


----------



## philipbh (14 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> ... hump the missus for that





Sedan Chair or Fireman's Lift?


----------

